# Juvenile pigeon



## crackofdawnxxx (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi, I am new to the forum. 

We have a juvenile pigeon we found in the middle of the road the other night when we coming back from our nightly dog walk. At first I thought she had been hit by a car due to her location but on closer inspection the next day I think it is possible she may have fallen from her nest and been grabbed by a fox or cat or something and managed to get away. She is missing some wing and tail feathers and also has a scratch across the top of her head. I think she was just on the road trying to warm up on the asphalt. 

I called 2 different vets and the RSPCA and explained that she was missing feathers and in my opinion had some bruising to her wing but it was not broken and I was essentially told it would be put down if I took it to them. I know that is the case as I took a deer in once before that had been tangled in a fence and they put her to sleep in front of me and never even bothered trying to help.

We have had her now for four days. I have been giving her sweet corn and peas and today a little spinach by hand and she has been picking seeds quiet happily.

We have been keeping her in a spare heated room in a box at night but are taking her out in the yard in the day so she can wander and peck. The first day she had a good roam around and looked for escape routes and was quite active but today she is a bit more quiet. I am not sure if that means she is under the weather a little or if she is just smart enough to know she can't fly out of the yard yet as she tried and can't do it. I know they are quite clever so maybe that is what it is. She is holding her wing much better today and although she isn't trying to escape and fly she wants to jump out of my hand and try to catch a little air. I'm not sure if she had actually fledged yet and even knows how to fly or if it is just the injury and missing feathers that are the problem.

Yesterday an adult pigeon came into the yard to feed and she peeped and flapped her wings and chased after it but it didn't want to know and ran away from her and then flew up on the feeder. It was quite heart breaking to watch.

Do you think we should get antibiotics for her in case she was scratched by a cat? Has anyone had success in getting antibiotics without the vet charging for consultation fees etc? I just paid them £150 last week for my dogs and don't have the money.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Dawn


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Dawn

Is it a wood pigeon or a feral pigeon?

Certainly if a pigeon is injured, or definitely caught by an animal, we would usually give a course of antibiotics to be safe. 

Some vets may examine wildlife casualties free, but care must be taken not to sign them over in cases such as this one so they don't get put down. If you have a good relationship with the dog vets, it's possible they may be willing to prescribe a course of Synulox (aka Noroclav, Clavamox) which is appropriate for possible predator wounds. Maybe you have some, as it's often prescribed for dogs?

Another possibility would be if there's a pigeon-friendly wildlife rescue in the area. Where are you located? *This list* is of some such rescues we do know of.


----------



## crackofdawnxxx (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi John,
Thanks for getting back to me. We are in Suffolk and if I don't have any luck getting antibiotics off the vets tomorrow I will call around some of the closer rescues and see if they might have antibiotics.

I am pretty sure she is wood pigeon. She certainly recognizes that she is pigeon as she reacted strongly to seeing the adults.

Hopefully I will be able to get some antibiotics off the vets.. Wish me luck

Dawn


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Dawn

Yes, give the vets a try first. If you can't get them, please let us know.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Dawn, John's answered your question and I agree, it maybe a bit quieter today if she's going down with an infection, especially if been caught by a preditor.
I hope your vet will help but do let them know you're willing to take on her after care until she can be released. Mine will do that and not charge but for my own pigeons I just pay for the meds. They vary a lot in their appproach to treating pigeons but maybe if they know you from taking your dogs, they'll want to be seen to be more caring than if you'd popped in off the streets!!

Do come back and let us know how you get on in case there's another option.

Good luck

Janet


----------



## crackofdawnxxx (Oct 22, 2011)

Hello there,

I took Squables to the vet today after calling and explaining the situation. They agreed to sell me antibiotics if needed but not to charge me for the visit. The vet had a look and said there was no infection as there wasn't any heat, swelling or redness to the areas. His opinion was that as I have had her for 5 days if she was going to get an infection she would have by now. It is hard to tell if it is a genuine diagnosis or general malaise towards pigeons. I have had a good look over her myself and didn't see any obvious signs of infection before so maybe that is the case. He has said that if she takes a turn for the worse to take her back in.

She has still wished to remain between the shed and the hedge today but part of me thinks that is instinct as it seems the natural spot to hide from predators, also she has an excellent food supply there and doesn't need to come out too far.

She saw an adult pigeon again today and called and did a wing display to it but it ignored her so she started eating on her own. On a positive note, she is flapping much stronger and more evenly today than she was in the beginning, so that is excellent.

We will carry on with what we are doing and try to get the little mite fit and strong.

Thanks again.
Dawn


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Dawn, Thanks for updating us.

The vet might be right but do keep an eye on the youngster as they go down very quickly. The problem when they're injured by a cat for instance, even if only slightly scratched, the cat's saliva carries a lot of bacteria and so if it gets into the bird's system, it kills them. So really that's why we try and get them on meds pretty fast to stop this.
As the vet said, your youngster has not succombed so far so it may be ok.
I think it would really benefit from being taken in the warmth at night as you're doing for a while longer.
Not knowing exactly what happened to it's wing it will benefit I'm sure from resting it and getting some TLC while it grows more feathers. I't so sad to see them spurned by the adults if they're not theirs, this is such an important time for fledglings to learn from their parents about what is food, where it's found and what to beware of out there.

Just another thing if you can. Just have a gentle look inside it's mouth, that's if the vet didn't do so, just to check that it's clear and pink with no sign of any yellow growths and mucous. They can be brought down with things like canker if it's been fed by a parent suffering from this.

Let us know how things are going and thanks so much for taking the trouble to stop and help him....love the name!!

Janet


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well, I guess they have a point. One might expect to see problems by now, though not in terms of inflammation necessarily.

The problem with birds caught by something is that a wound can be quite superficial - just a tiny puncture wound on the body under the wing, or a small scrape on the back, for example - but the infection spreads on the inside. 

Hopefully he's passed the stage when any issues might arise.

(BTW, he may be in some danger outside, even in daytime, if there's a possibility of stray cats.)


----------



## crackofdawnxxx (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi Janet and John,

I would have preferred for her to have antibiotics but she does seem to be coming on strongly. I will be keeping a very close eye on her progress and will react very quickly if there is any indication of her turning. She comes in every night and will do until she can fly away of her own accord. She is also quite safe in our yard as we have 2 very big dogs so no cats would dare to tread. They get put in the house so she can be outside and she is supervised the entire time. Either with us outside with her or watching her through the patio doors. We watched her very carefully when the large pigeon came in the yard just in case there was going to be any bullying.

Thanks again
Dawn


----------



## crackofdawnxxx (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh, btw her mouth is pink and clear or canker. That's a positive.


----------



## crackofdawnxxx (Oct 22, 2011)

I should have thought about this earlier. Do you have a recommendation for squeaker mix? Should I be giving her a special mix in addition to her current diet of wild bird seed, sweet corn, peas, spinach and cress? I was going for well balanced.

I want to make sure she is eating enough but obviously don't want to over fill her crop, as she has a bowel of seed in her box to feed from I usually start the morning with giving her 10 to 12 bits of corn and peas before she goes outside. The yard is absolutely strewn with seed and her dish is put down as well for her to pick as she pleases. When we bring her in for the evening it is about the same with 10 to 12 bits of corn and peas, she doesn't really like peas though, and a few bits of rolled up spinach. Do you reckon that is enough as she is feeding herself little and often during the day? I don't want to over feed her but I also want to make sure she is getting the best mix while she is small and vulnerable. 

I am not entirely sure how full is too full and vice versa with the crop really. I want to make sure I'm getting it right and doing the best for her.

Also, I read somewhere where someone mentioned bathing the baby. She preens quite a bit but I don't know if pigeons use a bird bath??? Would that be beneficial to her healing and over all health or would it distress her? She leaves a bit of dandruff in the box overnight. I figure it might be from where the feather loss is. 

Sorry for the multiple threads, but any help is much appreciated.

Dawn


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

I think her diet sounds very good as with all the varieties in seeds and greens will help her to be more open to trying things when she's foraging in the future.

As far as bathing goes, I wouldn't actually put her in a bath as she might be frightened if it's something she hasn't experienced yet. I usually find they start experimenting with bathing quite naturally so maybe put a bowl by he when she's inside and splash the water with your fingers. They get inquisitive when that happens and she might come and have a look!
The white dander is normal, they throw off a lot especially when young when they're producing lots of new feathers.

What are her poops looking like?

Great news her throat is clear as well.

It can be useful to weigh youngsters as then you can see how they're progressing and it will help know if she's feeding enough.

How are her scratches/ injuries looking today. Did the vet recommend bathing them at all?

I'm throwing questions back to you now...sorry!

I'm pleased she's so well supervised outside, they're so vulnerable looking when without a parent.

Janet


----------



## crackofdawnxxx (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi Janet,

We have gone ahead and ordered her some squeaker mix just so she gets the best vitamins and nutrition. Yesterday she wanted nothing to do with peas at all and today she wanted them. I also gave her a punnet of cress with the plastic cut down short for her to pick at and by this morning she had pulled all the heads off and then proceeded to nest in the rest of it!

Her poop looks good. It seems a good consistency not too dry not too runny. 

Her scratches look really good, also where her wing feathers were pulled out she has some new ones coming in. The vet didn't say to wash them or to do anything with them at all. Like I said before it is hard to tell if that is their opinion because it is right or if that is their opinion because they don't like pigeons.

We have talked about weighing her to check her progress so I guess we will start doing that to see how she is putting on weight.

Thanks
Dawn


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Dawn,

I love the bit about her nesting in the cress punnet, should have got a photo of that!

She's been really spoilt by the sounds of it you're really taking the best care of her so I'm fairly sure she'll be ok now without anti-biotics. The thing is that could almost disrupt her progress if not needed as it's good if she can develope her immunities naturally. Meds are great but she'd then have to build up her natural gut flora with probiotics after the course.
I'd carry as you're doing if she seems to be bright and perky but as you said, let us know if you think she's got a problem asap.

Poops sound ok too!

Janet


----------



## crackofdawnxxx (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi Janet, 

I definitely needed a pic of her in the cress. She still has a punnet in the fridge so I might be able to get one. She had a really big appetite today and ate loads of peas, which she didn't like the other day but today she was like a gannet on them.
We had a bit of a scare with her when she was out for the afternoon. It started to rain and while we were getting everything in she went behind the shed and when I went to get her she managed to get up on top the 6 foot fence! This is the same girl who couldn't get a foot in the air a week ago. Needless to say my heart was in my throat because even though she thinks she is big and ready she isn't quite there yet. I am going to have to make up an aviary of some sort for her outside time until she can fly well enough and take care of herself. I have an 8 foot market stall so the frame and some chicken wire should keep her put til she is really ready.

I made her a perch yesterday and when I went to the woods behind our house I heard a scuffling in the trees and thought it was two squirrels fighting but then when I looked closer it was a weasel pulling a very young squab down the tree. The little fella was fighting but by the time I scared the weasel it was too late. I just couldn't believe it, what are the chances of that happening just when I walk by.

Here are a couple of links to pictures of Squables. Including some from today of her looking very big on her perch.


----------



## crackofdawnxxx (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very nice pictures. She's adorable.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Oh she is so lovely, I rather like the tuft on her head!! 

Yes the flight does seem to come all of a sudden, glad she didn't fly off just yet.
The market stall idea sounds ideal, should give her plenty of room to strtetch her wings and also watch what's going on aruond her, all part of the learning process.

That must have been horrible to see the Weasel taking the squab. I can't watch wildlife programmes if they show animals being killed by others. I know it's nature but I don't like to see it. Such a shame it was too late.

Looking forward to the next update!

Janet


----------



## crackofdawnxxx (Oct 22, 2011)

The market stall / aviary is all set up now. I also built a nice big feeding station in it so when she is released and the stall is taken down she will have the feeding station to come back to. She has had a little fly from branch to branch and to the feed station which isn't too far from our existing bird feeding hook. The other pigeons have figured out how to land on the small tray and eat out of the hanging bird feeder. So I am sure she is going to pick up a few tips from them.

She was pretty content in there until she got onto the highest part of the station because she could then see the world outside our garden. She paced a little and tried to get through the mesh a couple times before settling back down. She has a very strong desire to be free so I think she is really going to thrive when she is released properly.

Dawn


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That sounds great, she'll learn a lot by watching and her natural instincts will do the rest.

Yes, sounds like she'll do well once she's up to full strength. You're doing a great job in getting her there. 

Do let us know when she's ready to be off!

Janet


----------



## crackofdawnxxx (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi Janet,

I have a quick question. Will she be getting enough calcium with the diet we have her on or should be adding anything additional to the mix. We have some finely ground egg shell that we have used to add a bit of calcium to the dogs diet. Do you think that could be beneficial?

Thanks
Dawn


----------



## crackofdawnxxx (Oct 22, 2011)

...Also, does she need grit? to help her digest the squeaker mix pigeon seeds that we got for her. Not knowing anything about grit I thought perhaps that eating seeds from the ground outside [on soil] might provide grit but upon internet searching I see you can buy grit - is this something I should get - if so, is there a recommended brand or preferred ingredients that I should look for or are they all about the same so long as I get one for Pigeons. I'm quite anxious to know this as I would hate to think she isn't able to digest her seeds very well and if she needs it I need to order some asap.

Thanks again!
Dawn


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Dawn,

Personally I wouldn't worry too much about grit for her. I know she's 'in captivity' at present but I do find that Woodies don't seem to bother with grit as such in the wild. I've seen my local ferals picking at brick walls before now I assume to get grit.
The reason I say not to worry about Woodie is that I always throw out the seeds and grit my feral rescues leave each day and the Woodies come down and eat, but I find the seeds have gone but never the grit.
It maybe that they get it in some other form.
It wouldn't hurt to pop some of the egg shell supplement your dog has but I expect if she's digesting her food ok and it's coming out ok!! then she's not really having any problems that would need grit.

Hope this helps

Janet


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

All birds that eat seed with out shelling it should have grit. They probably don't eat your grit because they get plenty in the wild. I would make it available. Try to get Hi- Cal grit. Helps to add the calcium too.


----------



## crackofdawnxxx (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks Janet and Jay3, I think I will get some and leave out for her and if she makes use of it, that will be great.

Jay3, after searching the internet, I can't find the Hi-Cal grit [Kaytee] anywhere over here [in the UK]...I can find a few different types of grit but not that many...
Do you think this one would be ok? Vital Bird Grit + Minerals [The 'ingredients' are listed there]

Thanks for your help guys, it is all very much appreciated!

Squables is doing great, right now she is in her make shift aviary, the adult Wood Pigeons that visit our garden to feed have all visited and there was also a Juvenile that had a good peck at seed near where she is - that one doesn't look as much of a baby as Squables but still without the white marking on the neck etc. I am hoping that she can join them when released. She is still very interested in them, even though she looks a bit sad in appearance at times when they initially ignored her. They seem to be watching her a bit more now. She is practising her flying and yesterday when the adults came to a feeder she tried to fly from the ground to one of the branches we included for her but she got her landing wrong and eventually was back on the ground looking quite 'spanked' and subdued...So before she came in for the night we practised landing on branches in the 'aviary' a bit more to boost her confidence. Today she is looking very confident perching! while she watches the other Pigeons when they come in or preening etc when not watching.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Love to see her in her market stall aviary.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

BTW Dawn, your pics are excellent! So clear, and like your woodie posed for the camera


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

oh shes so cute! NIce pics!!


----------



## crackofdawnxxx (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks All! 
She is doing so well and getting better at flying from branch to branch. I am so pleased with her progress. We have rescued quite a variety of injured critters and as you all know it isn't possible to save them all so it's great that she is thriving. And she is just such a sweet little character. I really want it to be a successful release when it is time but I would be lieing if I said I wasn't going to miss her.

I will get a picture of her in her aviary up for you to see. My partner is a bit of a photography geek so that's why the pics are quite good. 

Also, we have ordered some grit as well just for there to be on offer if she wants it.


----------



## crackofdawnxxx (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi all, 
Here is a couple more pics of Squables and the aviary.


----------



## crackofdawnxxx (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## crackofdawnxxx (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Oh Dawn she looks so cute, don't you just love the way they eye you up!!

It's a brilliant set-up for her, she can see all round the garden....and what about that perching, pretty good aye. 

She looks in brilliant shape, filling out nicely. Has she taken to the grit or hasn't it arrived yet?

Janet


----------



## crackofdawnxxx (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah she cracks me up. She is such a sweety. The grit hasn't arrived yet, hopefully tomorrow. Here is a pic of her wing where her feathers are growing back in.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That's looking good now on her wing.


----------



## crackofdawnxxx (Oct 22, 2011)

The feathers on her wing grow noticeably more each day and I noticed she has new tail feathers coming in too, where she must have been missing some. 

It is quite fascinating seeing how much more the feathers have grown in at the end of each day. In the picture where these new ones can be seen it was all totally bare and you could see just the spines? of feathers the few left underneath.

Her grit and minerals arrived yesterday. She pecked at a piece of mineral that I showed to her in my hand and she did eat it! I wont offer it in my hand much as I realise they need to decide when to take grit and minerals and not have it offered like food but I wanted to show her what it was and where I got it so she can help her self. She knows where the grit is but I haven't seen her take any of that but it is there for her at all times except I don't put it in with her over night, I just leave the water and squeaker mix seed [sometimes cress] in at night. She is still going in her box at night so I just leave the grit and mineral out due to space really. 

I ordered two seed / grit / mineral feeders one for her in her 'aviary' and one for the Woodies who visit the garden [so she can watch and learn from them if they work out how to eat from it - I will show her also]. When released, we are going to keep the feeders out on the bird table so if she happens to re visit she will know exactly where she can have a feed.

What else...oh we moved her aviary to a different part of the garden after she came in for the night yesterday evening. We didn't realise at first but where we had set it up was shaded most of the time - great in summer but not now. Where it is now gets much more direct sunshine which in the falling temps will be much nicer for her as I noticed yesterday she was puffing up more regularly to keep warmer.

I have started :: a new post :: about some crop adjusting she is doing over the last two days - which I'm not sure of because she's only just started doing it...It would be great if anyone reading could help with any info there...but I will still also come back to this one to give updates.


----------



## crackofdawnxxx (Oct 22, 2011)

Here is a video of Squables! [taken Oct31st] :: video 1 :: [URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaDGze8ehxc"]:: video 2 ::[/URL] 

She is perched in her 'aviary', she gets sleepy towards the end of the second video as it was near time for her to come indoors for the night.


----------



## crackofdawnxxx (Oct 22, 2011)

I thought I would update on Squables!

She is still here waiting to be released. She just finished her course of meds yesterday, [incase of any canker - regarding the crop adjusting she was doing] thanks so much for those Janet. With the first two tabs, we halved them and put halves inside of peas each day and then with the last one we showed it to her in my hand, along with her seeds and she just ate it right up! She took her medicine so much more readily than my dogs do! We hope she never comes across any pills in the wild! [very unlikely but the thought crossed our minds]. She has done some more of the crop adjusting occasionally, so we are not sure what to think there. Her poops are perfect, consistently all of the time now, so everything is going through just fine it would seem.

The missing tail feathers she had and has replaced, only have a little way to grow until they are the same length as the others. Her wing feathers also are looking very good.

We stopped giving her any additional peas and sweetcorn to the seed she was getting for herself, as she got better and better at eating by herself without prompting. That was until we got her a new seed feeder - one with the little pointed roof with sections inside for her seeds, grit and minerals. Rightly so, she was very wary of the new feeder and has taken a few days to adjust to it. The reason we switched her to the new feeder was because we wanted one that can go out on our pigeon feeding station when she is released. We got two the same, one for her 'aviary' and one for the adult Woodies who visit the garden. The visiting Pigeons were equally wary of the new feeder but one brave little guy worked it out and Squables watched and was eating from hers by late that afternoon. The little guy who was brave enough to be the first to try it out, I noticed had all of his neck feathers missing with pin feathers coming through. I have since learned he is probably moulting really heavily. It is amazing what you notice and learn about Pigeons once you have an increased interest! A good thing for the heavily moulting Pigeon, is that we are putting out the same squeaker seed mix that Squables has always had, so that Pigeon is obviously now getting some good nutrition to help with his moulting and of course grit and minerals are being put out for him and the rest of the Pigeons that eat here. So much better than the wild bird seed that they were getting before we had Squables. We will continue to get seeds, grit * minerals for pigeons, for them all, from now on and hopefully Squables can re visit the feeding station when ever she wants.

There are alot of other fledglings here, around her age, one a little older, one at a simialr stage to her and one a bit younger. The one very similar to her is the only Pigeon that got curious enough about Squables to actually come and pearch on top of her 'aviary' and sort of visit her. They looked to be very similar ages. It was so cute. We also spotted another in the trees, a couple or three weeks younger - we noticed it was wing shuffling and then receiving food from it's parent! the parent was then encouraging it to fly to different branches to receive more food as an incentive to practise some otherwise daunting flights! I bet this was the stage Squables was when we found her. We first noticed the other baby being fed because Squables became really alert and was looking towards those trees, which made us look too and we could hear the faint squeaking from the hungry one in flight training - maybe she was able to hear it too? 

Well it has been so cloudy of late, which has been a shame for her out in the 'aviary' each day but we had one nice sunny day, finally, so we put out a roasting tin of all things and filled it with water so she could take a 'bath' if she wanted. Unlike with her usual cautiousness, she checked it out for all of 30 seconds, perched on the edge for a minute then hopped right in and layed down! She had a good soak then got out to preen. We were glad to see that.

Lately we are getting her used to lower temps over night by decreasing the heat that we had on for her, in her room. We are going to monitor that she is eating really well now she figured out the new feeder and weigh her again a few times to check she is maintaining weight. We weighed her a week or so ago - she was 350g - that is approximate because it is hard weighing a Pigeon accurately! Is that a decent weight for what we think is her age range?

Other good things about her are because we haven't been hand feeding her etc she is getting much less use to being handled. She still branches up on our hands but where it was quickly before, she plays very hard to get now! So she is showing good signs of still having plenty of wild spirit about her, or actually more now than when she was new here - she is becoming a nice feisty little character. Yesterday when I was getting her in for the night and she was avoiding getting in her box [to transport her through the house in], she did some good evading moves - some nice turns in flight etc. That was good to see.

We ordered some leg 'rings', bright orange ones. Then we will know who she is once released. It was cheaper to get 100 than a few - not sure if that means we are supposed to be coming into contact with other little rescues that might wear one eventually! Squables has been a real pleasure and we would do all of this all over again, for any other that we found needing us.

Well that is about it for now.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Dawn, That is a really great update, you are being so watchful of her needs and she is going to be the best she can be by the time she ventures into the big world.

All the things she's doing are very good signs that she'll be preditor aware. I'm glad you're seeing that she's getting a bit clever about being caught, so important for her.

I was only thinking today about the rings. I'm very busy ATM getting the bird's shed insulated etc ready for the winter and haven't been over to the pigeon suppliers again.
Looks like you'll need a few more rescues to use all those up, but you never know!!

Thanks so much for the news,

Janet


----------



## crackofdawnxxx (Oct 22, 2011)

[If your a member on the facebook group Janet, sorry if your reading this twice! as we just posted on there, incase your not & for anyone else that reads this thread, here's an update]

We released Squables today! she stayed with us for 5wks while healing from the injuries we found her with.

She got chased from tree to tree & pecked quite a bit :-( by the older Pigeons, she went out of sight & I thought she might leave the area because of being bullied but she persisted & came back to a tree nr the house.

She stayed in the tree looking out towards our garden where her day time make shift 'aviary' is & she settled down to roost there.

I ♥ her & miss her but for tonight, she's right there, close by, still in the tree over looking our garden.

Hopefully she will choose to stay & live near by & visit our garden for seeds [for pigeons], grit, minerals & water, which we will continue to supply out there for her.

Good luck beautiful Squables!


----------



## crackofdawnxxx (Oct 22, 2011)

Even though she must be 8 to 9 weeks old she still looks quite a baby out there. She weighed approx 404g just before release. Her weight has been going up gradually, very nicely & I suspect she has a little more growing to do. She will also probably look and get a bit bigger if her muscles build up from flying with her new found freedom.

Does anyone know when they go from the beautiful blue eyes to green and at what age they get their collars?


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Dawn,

I feel sad at the thought of Squables going and so it must be much harder for you to watch. Good but sad!
It's lovely she still has her little halo on her head.
Yes she still looks young but it is what she'd be doing at this age only under the watchful eye of a parent maybe. I've seen youngsters before being chased off by adults and it seems so unfair but looks like she wasn't too put off her territory.
Not sure for certain when they get their neck colours, they're plumage is usually smoother by then and look much more like the adults in size. She still looks a bit fluffy so I wouldn't expect it just yet.
I hope she keeps around so she can get a good feed every so often and then you can see how she does. All you can do now is watch, you've done the best you could for her which has been amazing.

'Job done' as they say!!!

Good luck Squables

Janet

ps. it is me on FB but I tend to find I follow things on here more but had just missed this update yesterday. Thanks for keeping this updated, it's always great to know how things turn out.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wishing her the best. Hope she has a good life.


----------



## crackofdawnxxx (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks Janet & Jay3.

Squables is back this afternoon! lol.

She stayed in that tree, the closest one to the house all night long. She was there at least until 7am. Then when I looked later on, she was not there.

I was looking at all of the other trees around & everywhere where I thought I might see her but she was no where to be seen. I went indoors, I was feeling sad thinking she may have left the area & I might not see her again. Looking out the window I sighed, about to leave, then I saw her, walking around on top of the shed in the garden! So I ran downstairs to go say hi to her!

She decided to come down into the garden and go to what was her favourite safe place from before she could fly - which was inbetween some conifers and the shed. I got her seed feeder & water, from where we had put it for her & took it to where she was & she had a big feed & drink - probably her first since we released her! She has stayed in the garden since then.

It is really nice seeing her again! & it will be interesting to see what she wants to do towards the night time.

We had checked the weather forecast to make sure she had at least a few days of the weather being the best it can be at this time of year and it said it would be bright and not to cold and no rain, which is great but they did not mention that it would be quite windy! It isn't too bad but I wish it was more still out there for her, in her first days out. 

She is currently still sat sheltering next to the shed like a little puff ball. She looks really good other than a bit wind swept. If she wants to come inside tonight she is welcome to, she is more than welcome to take this all at her own pace. If she wants to do it gradually and roost indoors at night until she is ready to be totally independent and if she wants to be big and wild in the daytime, that is fine.

We cancelled a trip away just incase of this sort of thing. It was good we cancelled it anyway as our dog has just had to have emergency treatment at the vets as she started to spontaneously bleed under her skin - they found her blood platelets are extremely low, her own body is attacking them all of a sudden and they had to start her on immunosuppressants straight away to stop her loosing anymore - or she could have bled to death. If we had of gone away, our dogs would have been in kennels for the first time in their lives at the time this happened. Squables may have inadvertently helped save my dogs life. 

I was really glad to see how well Squables was flying while she was out there yesterday. She is probably quite wore out after her big day.

I read somewhere that they get the collar starting to come in at about 6 months or so. I can't find anything about when the eyes change colour. She definitely is still quite fluffy and not smooth like the adult pigeons. She has plenty of wild spirit to make the best of it that a pigeon can do but maybe she just needs to take this all slowly. It will all be her choice - we are home in the day and can watch out for her and keep our dogs in, for as long as she needs. We will just have to make sure the dogs are getting plenty of vit d from their food as they arn't able to get out there in the day light since Squables has been here! [they have a high prey drive and even if they did not, I never wanted Squables getting used to predators and thinking they are ok].


----------



## crackofdawnxxx (Oct 22, 2011)

Just to let you know, we are so proud of her! about an hour before dusk she had another really good feed and after the whole afternoon being spent in the garden, just before dusk she flew off. 

We got the spotting scope out to try to track her and we found her perched in the largest, warmest looking tree around here. That is exactly where I wanted her to go and claim as hers. She is there still facing towards the house and she has an adult pigeon to the left and one to the right of her both bedded down for the night, accepting her being there. That is great. She is laying down resting up there and looks calm and content. It would be so good if they will just accept her and she can be a part of the flock here. She is trying so hard.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Oh my, I'm living this with you I think, you almost hold your breath as you watch them go.

That's obviously her natural instincts taking her up high to roost for the night. It is amazing how it falls into place.
It gives you a good feeling to know she's fed well during the day.
It's been torrential rain here this afternoon so I'm glad she didn't have that for her to contend with but the wind is really bad.

So sorry to hear about your dog by the way. A lady I know, her dog just had that same scare out of the blue. I don't know how the treatments going as yet but it was almost by accident she found out. She'd taken her dog to the vets for something else and he noticed it.
Strange how things happen, I'm sure fate stepped in there to stop you going away. All the best for your dog. 

Janet


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I hope your dog is doing well. Good that you didn't leave after all. Nice update on Squables. I hope it does work out well for her.


----------



## crackofdawnxxx (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks both of you.

Squables visited twice today! [So pleased!]

She has some practising to do on her flying, her attempted twice landing into the garden, although beautiful, was not very graceful!

I watched her have a good feed & drink on her last visit of the day...She left it quite late & it was almost dark by the time she finished. She had the choice to stay for the night or to persevere with her freedom & she bravely took off to her new tree's for the night. 

She will get much better with her flying, she might never have started flying properly at the time we found her.

She spent the whole day out on her own today after taking off from this mornings visit, it was bright and sunny and still. So, unlike yesterday she probably didn't feel the need to seek refuge from the blustery weather that the weather forecast for here did not mention [grrr].

It is great to get to see her everyday since her release. She is doing so well!


----------

